# 1st time Antelope Hunter



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

I won a rifle antelope hunt in south eastern Colorado through Sportsmen of North America. It is a guided hunt, but I have never hunted antelope before, but I have done some reading up on it.
If any of you can give me some pointers on hunting antelope with a rifle I would appreciate it very much!

Thank you in advance
Spoiler92


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

get a sub moa rifle/scope combination and practice shooting out to 300 yards more if the range and your abilities permit. know your rifle's ballistics and come ups or figure out the maximum point blank range for your zero (or both).


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Depending on the hunt make sure you have a good pack to store things like water, munchies, and other things to get you through a long day afield if far offroad. Also make sure you have very comfortable boots as the miles can really add up and nothing ruins a hunt like blisters. Congrats and good luck! :beer:


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Anyone else? I am shooting a .30-06 with 150 grain. Is that ok? I was told it would be fine for pronghorn


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I was just out there.. If you make it all the way out there without hitting one or more with your pickup you will be lucky! They are everywhere down in that area!

A good baseball bat would do the trick darn near! If you can shoot out to 100 yards you will have no troubles shooting a goat or just about any caliber! Saw quite a few 80 inch plus goats!


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

I would suggest a good pair of thick leather gloves and good thick pants/shirt and maybe even knee pads. I tried to spot and stalk in idaho and gave up after many many days with bloody knees and all kinds of prickly things stuck in my face and stomach. that was with a bow so you wont have to get as close as i needed. I know if i would have had a rifle it would have been like shooting fish in barrel.


----------

